# Buying Oil Paints - Where to go?



## mountainbiker (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi guys! So this is my first thread and I am a very green painter. I just finished my first oil painting. 

I am looking to get some more oil paints. So I am wondering where is the best place to get them and maybe what are the brands you like.

After some research, it looks as if M Graham is a safe bet and maybe Windsor Newton. Or maybe I could just stick to the Hobby Lobby house brand being so new at this.

Matt


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I didn't know that Hobby Lobby had a house brand. I use M.Graham and Winsor Newton, but I've also used Masterpiece (the least expensive) if I have a large area to cover. Masterpiece doesn't have as much pigment as the others but at my level that is the least of my problems.


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 12, 2015)

Welcome! I like to order from Jerrysartarama.com. They have good prices.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I meant to say 'Master's Touch' not Masterpiece in my post. I don't even know if Masterpiece makes paints, they sure do make good canvases though.


----------



## mikie1856 (Feb 25, 2016)

you can find oil paint at Blicks here is the link on sale now 38 ml for 2.88 a tube http://www.dickblick.com/products/blick-studio-oil-colors/


----------



## ChiKevin (Feb 23, 2016)

On one hand most paints are truly priced by quality more than just the name. Your brushes should be as if not more important Ithink. But in the case of paint the richness of some colors and amount of translucency becomes a factor in the cheaper ones. I'd buy a color or 2 in a couple of different brands and see what feels right in your price range.


----------



## mikie1856 (Feb 25, 2016)

I forgot to post this for you but this will tell you how it's done, here is the link: http://www.paintmaking.com/index.html
this will make for some good reading, you are new and training yourself is life long project.


----------

